# gcc während der installation updaten?

## yanewbie

hallo,

ich hab hier einen centrino und gesehen http://arrakis.dhis.org/linux/laptop/hacks.php#gcc), dass gcc 3.4 schöne optionen für diese cpu hat. ich bin gerade beim installieren (handbuch: 5.e. Konfiguration der Compiler Optionen) und würde gerne an dieser stelle zu gcc 3.4 wechseln. geht das überhaupt, wenn ja wie?  :Rolling Eyes: 

btw: hab schon im forum gesucht, aber so richtig schlau werd ich nicht draus

----------

## oscarwild

Du kannst die Testing-Version durch setzen des entsprechenden Keywords freischalten, wie beschrieben in http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

Empfehlen würde ich Dir das aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt; Testing nennt sich nicht umsonst so - Du darfst Dich dann nicht wundern/beschweren, wenn manche Pakete sich nicht installieren lassen, und Du wirst auch wenig Hilfe bekommen, wenn mal was nicht so richtig will.

Ich würde warten, bis der gcc 3.4 als stable in Portage ist, und dann einfach alles mit emerge -e world durchcompilieren lassen. DIE unglaubliche Optimierung, dass hinterher alles doppelt so schnell bei dreifacher Akkulaufzeit rennt, solltest Du davon aber nicht erwarten.

----------

## yanewbie

ok danke  :Smile: 

ich muß mal anmerkern, dass in diesem forum sehr hilfsbereit mit einem gentoo-frischling umgegangen wird  :Smile: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich bin ebenfalls Besitzer eines Pentium-M Prozessors.

Mein Laptop und ebenso mein normaler PC laufen beide mit dem gcc-3.4. Es gibt bis lang kaum Probleme. ffmpeg lässt sich nicht mit mmx übersetzen - nimmt man aber die aktuelle Version (unstable aus Portage) dann läuft wieder alles. x,kde,fluxbox,firefox,prelink,mplayer,apache2,php usw. funktionieren perfekt.

Wenn man also gcc-3.4 nutzen möchte wird man nicht wirklich viele Probleme bekommen, einfach emergen, gcc-config richtig einstellen (der mekert - macht aber nix) und ein emerge world -e. 

Aber: durch gcc-3.4 wird dein System nicht (spürbar) schneller!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

